# Blindfold list of complete tutorials



## BlazingSlow (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a list with complete BLD tutorials.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 3, 2011)

Let me know when you found it...

Tip: start with the wiki, from there google a bit and then please edit your first post with all your results.

Given the thread title I expected you post to* be *a list of BLD methods, not a question for...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 3, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Given the thread title I expected you post to* be *a list of BLD methods, not a question for...



This. Unclear title is unclear.

And for future reference, please use the (Blindfolded) One Answer Question Thread for things like this.


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2011)

All of the above advice besides, here's a partial answer to your question.

Youtube:
Eric Limeback's tutorial (M2 edges, OP corners)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncpkVvIEcKc

Badmephisto's tutorial (OP both)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM

Brian Yu has quite a few on his channel - (M2 edges, R2 corners)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpjt-991lMw

(Turbo Edges)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_SvG7NvZfI

(First video in a series covering BH corners)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BRLUXDTp8Y

Then in terms of text-based,

Joel Van Noort teaching Old Pochmann:
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html

Macky's site with various full tutorials; 3OP and his way of doing M2:
http://cubefreak.net/bld/

And finally this is Stefan Pochmann's tutorial for his M2/R2:
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/


Apart from Byu's tutorials covering BH and Turbo all these resources should provide comprehensive, read/watch as many as you can carefully. If you have any more questions go to the BLD OAQT.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 3, 2011)

Would anyone like a new BH tutorial? I know a lot of people aren't a fan of BYUs'. 

I'm not an EXPERT on the matter but I have been wanting to write a new tutorial up for quite some time.


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes please, i don't understand his tutorials, because he's just doing it and doesn't explain it, i'm sorry for writing mistakes,.i hope u understand what i mean


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 3, 2011)

but who is he? I mean in his 4x4 centers tutorial he makes 60% of wrong cycles, forgets to undo setups and stuff
man I would never do a F2L tutorial cause I am 361 in the world at 3x3


----------



## Micael (Oct 3, 2011)

I remember this discussion on BH with lot of explanations from Daniel Beyer and Chris Hardwick themself:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?10756-Interest-in-a-BH-method-website
It is spread on many pages though, it really starts around page 6. Still, the posts from Daniel and Chris are good.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 3, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> man I would never do a F2L tutorial cause I am 361 in the world at 3x3


 
That's stupid logic. You don't have to be top 10 in the world to have full understanding of F2L <________<.


----------



## Cube Equation (Oct 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Would anyone like a new BH tutorial? I know a lot of people aren't a fan of BYUs'.
> 
> I'm not an EXPERT on the matter but I have been wanting to write a new tutorial up for quite some time.



I personally don't mind his tutorials and have learned BH corners from his tutorials. But it would be nice to learn from other perspectives as well. So, if you may do so, please proceed.

Edit: And there are no tutorials on BH edges excluding the explanation of the commutator types written by Chris.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Would anyone like a new BH tutorial?


 
Yes. It would be nice to have more tutorials. There is only 2 tutorials I think?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Explaining BH will take quite some time...I'll get working on it during my free time. 

How should I break it down?

General theory of commutators
Types of Comms (8/9/10 etc movers)
Corners in general
Edges in general (will also go into detail about different stuff like half slice plane stuff. Will take a good leaf out of Chris's writeup)

Anything else really?


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love a BH tutorial! It is a very hard method to get and deserves more tutorials IMO.


----------



## Cube Equation (Oct 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Explaining BH will take quite some time...I'll get working on it during my free time.
> 
> How should I break it down?
> 
> ...


 
Will this only be for 3x3?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cube Equation said:


> Will this only be for 3x3?


 
You can expand the idea to 4x4 (and upper) cube corners.

And with the general theory of commutators, you should be able to AT MINIMUM be able to do centers of big cubes. I'll throw in some examples there.

Along with wings, they are easy to grasp if you know how to do commutators. I'll do a short segment on each of those.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Oct 8, 2011)

I know it´s not GREAT, but i´m trying to gather all the info i find usefull and show it on my site, theres a couple of algorithm lists on bld methods that i´m gradually completing.
why doing so? it´s a site in spanish, and there´s not many out there.. =)

anyway, i thinks it´s usefull to have it all in the same site, if anybody would like to contribute, feel free to comment !

here´s the link:

https://sites.google.com/site/recursoscuberos/bld

enjoy!


----------

